# Good idea, or a bad idea?



## Boromir (Jul 4, 2003)

I was thinking the other day, that what if Christopher Tolkien wrote some side storys to The Lord Of The Rings, 

like in the sixty years in between the Hobbit and LOTR. He could write side storys, like in The Fellowship Of The Ring when Gandalf was gone like for 17 years or however many it was, Or he could write about when Boromir was travelling to Rivendell.


So, just tell me if you think it's a good idea or a bad idea.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 4, 2003)

U know what? That is the most brilliant idea I have ever heard. But I think CT was just for editing his fathers works... not altering it. He tried to stay as far away as possible from changing anything of his fathers, unless it was grammar and punctuation and that stuff...

A great idea none-the-less


----------



## Boromir (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks, and you've got a good point.


----------



## Beleg (Jul 5, 2003)

It would be like Fanfiction in a sense. 
Scholar do C.T is, I don't think he has the rich imagination and amazing writing skills that his father possessed. 
I am not sure this is a great idea. 
But Oh well.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jul 6, 2003)

That idea sounds nice in theory, but I have to agree with Beleg_strongbow	in saying that Christopher would not have the writing skills needed to be able to live up to the standard set by his father's work. 

No doubt that any effort by Christopher to supplement LotR through various means (side tales, or continuation of any strands of the plot of LotR) would be very admirable. But somehow I think he would be detracting from his father's work if he (Christopher) attempted to do so. ;/


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

I don't think it's that he doesnt have the skills... More just the fact that he didn't have the mindset of his father, and wouldn't really know what to write about. I'm sure C.T. could write some REALLY good stories, but Non-Arda related


----------

